# Finally...



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

God blessed me with this small scout at daybreak. Also caught my first Catfish of the season. "Big D" on the Calvary Team put a bigger one in the box between 9 and 10. Also found some nice size fleas. Didn't rake long. The water is still way cold.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

congrates nice to see them showing up...


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

very nice very nice. how big was he?


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Yippie!!!!!!!!


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome, I can't wait to get after em.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome!!! Im giving it a shot tomorrow! What time did you catch it???


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry, wasn't payin attention..."Daybreak"


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Joe you are the Man thanks for the report!!! Its on men!!!


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

First one on the board? Good job! There is something to be said for the whole fishing at daybreak thing.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



Barnacle Brain said:


> First one on the board? Good job! There is something to be said for the whole fishing at daybreak thing.


Good show; Joe!. I advocate fishing at 'Early Thirty'. I'm usually coming home when others are just getting there.

Again; Congratulations.

I, hopefully, will see you on the beach soon. 

Charlie2


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

Can hardly wait to get ou there.


----------

